# Converting Litres Into Kilograms



## fatchrome (Jan 10, 2009)

Any mathematical geniuses amongst us. I am wanting to know roughly how many litres of soil are in a kilogram ? and I'm talking your standard potting mix here. Much appreciated to the person with the answer to my question. I am planting in 21kg plastic buckets and intend on using Canna Tera Professional potting soil which comes in a 50 litre bag. I need to fill 10 of these buckets so I need to know how many litres I will need to do so.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 10, 2009)

1litre is very close to 1 kilo. 1063 litres equals a metric ton if I remember rightly.


----------



## fatchrome (Jan 10, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> 1litre is very close to 1 kilo. 1063 litres equals a metric ton if I remember rightly.


 Thanks for helping us out with my question.
Cheers


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 10, 2009)

21kg buckets?? 21kg of what.... 1 L of soil does not weigh a kilo unless its dripping wet.

"1063 litres equals a metric ton"...Maybe if its water volume. Not potting soil. 


Dont the buckets show volume? Like how many gallons they hold?


----------



## fatchrome (Jan 11, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> 21kg buckets?? 21kg of what.... 1 L of soil does not weigh a kilo unless its dripping wet.
> 
> "1063 litres equals a metric ton"...Maybe if its water volume. Not potting soil.
> 
> ...


Sorry yeah should of mentioned the buckets filled to the level I want them hold 21kg of potting mix. And no the buckets don't show volume.


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 11, 2009)

fatchrome said:


> Sorry yeah should of mentioned the buckets filled to the level I want them hold 21kg of potting mix. And no the buckets don't show volume.



What is the size of the buckets, like the dimensions?


----------



## Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

Just work out the volume of your bucket by filling with water from containers you know the volume of.

I.e. If it takes 12 1/2 fills from a 2L coke bottle your buckets volume is 25L. Thus requiring a bag of 50L potting soil per 2 of your buckets.


----------



## jesus420 (Jan 11, 2009)

1L of water = 1kilogram.

with soil 1 liter can weigh anything depending on moisture and its composition


----------



## fatchrome (Jan 11, 2009)

jesus420 said:


> 1L of water = 1kilogram.
> 
> with soil 1 liter can weigh anything depending on moisture and its composition


Thanks Guys for all your input. At the end of the day I just think I'm being a bit technical with my requirements. I'm just going to go buy 5, 50 litre bags of soil. That should cover my requirements for filling 10 buckets. If anyone is familiar these are the white plastic buckets used by companys like ETA for mayonnaise. I bought them from a Take Away chain Bannacle Bills for $5 each. I have used ink tins roughly the same size years ago to grow in and managed to get some descent size plants. That's why I decided to go with these buckets. Am planning on using Canna Tera Pro Professional Soil which is like $40 for a 50 litre bag. That's why I was keen to know roughly how many litres of soil in a kg because this soil aint cheap.


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 11, 2009)

Those would probably be the standard 5gal plastic buckets with the aluminum handle.

One of these?



5gal is 20L so you could get away with 4 50L bags for 10 buckets.

Also make sure you make drainage holes in all the buckets. On the bottom and the edge.


Hope that helps


----------



## fatchrome (Jan 12, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Those would probably be the standard 5gal plastic buckets with the aluminum handle.
> 
> One of these?
> View attachment 294107
> ...



BCtrippin thanks for all your help you've saved me $40 on a bag of soil. Can't wait for next summer now to get my girls cranking as this one has been nothing short of disaster. Peace and happy growing to you.


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 13, 2009)

Over do the drainage holes, and make them a bit bigger than you probably think you should.. Soil can move around and pack funny to really impede drainage through mere 1/8th holes..


----------

